# need a recipe for habachi sauce



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

My wife loves the white sauce from hibachi places, i was wondering if any of you guys have the recipe?I really would like to make her some,thanks in advance!!!
:thumbup:


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

There are several versions of it on allrecipe.com and foodnetwork.com. Go to Google and enter Japanese shrimp sauce.


----------

